

Cheap financial freedom - yters
http://www.thewavemag.com/pagegen.php?pagename=article&articleid=21827

======
yters
Last time YC News was polled, most said they wanted to become rich in order to
be financially independent.

This assumes a Western cost of living. This article describes how you can be
financially independent much more cheaply by living overseas.

Say you saved up $100,000. If you then stick it all in a high interest savings
account: [http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2007/03/21/which-online-
hi...](http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2007/03/21/which-online-high-yield-
savings-account-is-best/) you can withdraw about $325 a month from interest
alone, which is more than enough to live in some overseas countries.

So, if you are interested in retiring early, and don't have expensive tastes,
this is a route to consider. Here's someone who did it, and lives on $319 a
month: <http://www.escapeartist.com/efam29/book.html>

Even if you don't want to get away from it all right now, it is good to know
you can. It takes the pressure away from life.

~~~
yters
An important consideration brought up in another thread is the overseas
country's rate of increase in cost of living.

~~~
utnick
Also if you want good internet and electricity the cost of living seems to
bump up to around 1000$ a month in most of my research.

Certainly still doable. I think it is safer in a country that allows
foreigners to work easily. That way you can always find odd jobs to supplement
your income when needed.

~~~
yters
I can understand the good internet connection cost, but don't most countries
have a dependable source of electricity?

